
Apple apply to patent a paper bag (March 2016) - agjmills
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220160264304%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20160264304&RS=DN/20160264304
======
Bino
+1. with a mix of sarcasm; even the smallest thing can be all the world for
someone (like this paper bag creator). I hope hes happy with his lives
achievement :)

